# SUPER EASY cup cake



## smoking b

Ok here is a super easy recipe for a cup cake. I was pondering for a while to think of something really easy that anyone can do successfully & then it hit me.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I used to make these when I was going to school & living in York. I couldn't afford an apartment so I rented a corner of a basement off a very nice old couple. My budget was extremely tight so I ate lots of ramen noodles & such. No stove but I had a microwave. Anyway long story short I used to treat myself to one of these occasionally when I could procure the necessary ingredients.

      Now before you scoff at the idea of baking in a microwave keep in mind this was the only thing I had access to & they are surprisingly good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is what you will need.

A large tea cup

1 chicken egg

4 Tbsp sugar

4 Tbsp flour

1/4 tsp baking powder

3 Tbsp milk

3 Tbsp oil

1 splash of vanilla extract

1 toothpick

If you want to make this a chocolate cup cake add 2 Tbsp baking cocoa (I always use Nestle Quick)

Mix all the dry ingredients together.

Mix in the chicken egg discarding the shell.

Mix in the milk.

Mix in the oil.

Mix in the splash of vanilla extract.

Once everything is mixed well put it in the microwave on high for roughly 2 - 3 minutes. Time will vary depending on microwave. Keep a VERY CLOSE eye on it! These things have a habit of popping up & over the cup if they think no one is watching. If it starts to do that just pause the microwave & it will sink right back down. You will know it is done when you can bury the toothpick in it & it comes out clean. This one took 2 minutes & 5 seconds to be done - I checked it at 1:40,  1:55 & 2:05.













PICT0375.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 29, 2013






Here are the dry ingredients mixed together & ready for the chicken egg.













PICT0376.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 29, 2013






Everything mixed up & ready to go.













PICT0377.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 29, 2013






And here it is done. You can see where it tried to rise out of the cup but little did it know I was ready for it...

You can also see that I tested it a few times & in different places (not all the holes are from the toothpick - just 4)

You can top this with whipped cream, cool whip, icing, chocolate syrup or whatever you want. You can eat it just the way it is too - I've done that a lot  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So there you have it - a quick easy cake in a cup that anyone can make in a matter of minutes


----------



## woodcutter

Cool!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Good morning B,

Just wandering how you got all those ingredients into one little cup?  Should the measurements be tsp instead of Tbsp?

Or...do you mix up a batch and put a little at a time into a cup?

Curious.

Bill


----------



## smoking b

PGSmoker64 said:


> Good morning B,
> 
> Just wandering how you got all those ingredients into one little cup?  Should the measurements be tsp instead of Tbsp?
> 
> Or...do you mix up a batch and put a little at a time into a cup?
> 
> Curious.
> 
> Bill


Howdy Bill - That's where the large tea cup comes into play. A normal sized one would indeed be too small. The measurements are correct & all went in at the same time.













PICT0378.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 29, 2013






Here it is with a normal sized tea cup & a measuring cup that holds 1 1/2 cups for comparison.













PICT0380.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 29, 2013






As soon as I finish eating it I will measure how much liquid it holds & post it up. This is a different cup than I used when I was going to school but I can't remember what size the old one was...


----------



## pgsmoker64

Thanks B


----------



## smoking b

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks B


No problem  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I've just about finished it off so I will get the cup washed & see what it holds.


----------



## smoking b

Woodcutter said:


> Cool!


Thanks! They're mighty quick & really not bad at all...


----------



## handymanstan

Thank you Smoking B for a great easy cake.  My granddaughter and I just made this in five minuets.













smoke 068.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 29, 2013


















smoke 069.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 29, 2013


















smoke 070.jpg



__ handymanstan
__ Jan 29, 2013






Cake makes smiles...

Stan


----------



## smoking b

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> Thank you Smoking B for a great easy cake.  My granddaughter and I just made this in five minuets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke 068.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ handymanstan
> __ Jan 29, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke 069.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ handymanstan
> __ Jan 29, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke 070.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ handymanstan
> __ Jan 29, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cake makes smiles...
> 
> Stan


You're quite welcome - glad you were able to enjoy it


----------



## smoking b

Ok - managed to get the cup washed.













PICT0382.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 29, 2013






Looks like it was a 2 cup tea cup...


----------



## smoking b

Hey Stan - what did you make yours in?


----------



## handymanstan

A  4 cup Pyrex measuring cup like the one you used to measure  the tea cup..  2 min in the micro with the coco powder.   Was perfect.  We will be making this a lot I believe.  Perfect size for us to split.

Stan


----------



## smoking b

Cool - I was just curious


----------



## smoking b

I'm hoping Dave will try this one out


----------



## diggingdogfarm

"Minute" cupcakes like these were a favorite for years.
I've had to move to a sugar-free and low starch version, but they're still pretty good!


~Martin


----------



## smoking b

Hey Martin - What are you using for a low starch version?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Flax seed flour and cocoa.
Alternative sweetener.
An egg.
A little vegetable oil.
Vanilla extract.
Baking powder.


Made like the "minute muffins" in the following video, but in a cupcake version, with the cocoa and cream cheese frosting. 




~Martin


----------



## smoking b

Thanks!


----------



## woodcutter

I just promised my grandson that we will make these next time he is here. Better make a few trial runs.


----------



## smoking b

Woodcutter said:


> I just promised my grandson that we will make these next time he is here. Better make a few trial runs.


Give it a try - you'll find it quite easy


----------



## backyardsmokin

Ok I took this recipe and over indulged a little













20130130_203126.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ Jan 30, 2013






I think this is only 5 weight watcher point, right?


----------



## smoke happens

Ahh, who's counting! I'm going to have to try this now, looks great


----------



## smoking b

BackyardSmokin said:


> Ok I took this recipe and over indulged a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130130_203126.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ backyardsmokin
> __ Jan 30, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is only 5 weight watcher point, right?


Ha!  Looks like a great desert there!  Hope you enjoyed the little cake


----------



## smoking b

Smoke Happens said:


> Ahh, who's counting! I'm going to have to try this now, looks great


Try it - you'll enjoy how fast & easy it is


----------



## smoke happens

I'M SOLD!!!

Did this tonight and it turned out AWESOME!! Made one for my wife and I to share and one for the boy. Used the Pyrex 4C container and it worked perfect. Added chocolate syrup on top when it was still hot and it soaked into the top bit of the cake, mmmmmmm. Wife was VERY happy, so that is a bonus 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks B!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















P2010139.JPG



__ smoke happens
__ Feb 1, 2013


----------



## smoking b

Smoke Happens said:


> I'M SOLD!!!
> 
> Did this tonight and it turned out AWESOME!! Made one for my wife and I to share and one for the boy. Used the Pyrex 4C container and it worked perfect. Added chocolate syrup on top when it was still hot and it soaked into the top bit of the cake, mmmmmmm. Wife was VERY happy, so that is a bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P2010139.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoke happens
> __ Feb 1, 2013


Thanks! I'm glad you guys enjoyed it! It really is quick, easy & tasty - hard to find that combo. I'll bet you end up making more of them


----------



## smoke happens

Yup, bought more cocoa powder today since we had to borrow from the neighbor last night. These will be a normal, will be great for the RV too.


----------



## woodcutter

Made 3 tonight with my grandchildren. 2 chocolates and a vanilla. These are really good! My wife Woodburner said "this is what we will use for strawberry shortcake". My grandson saw the picture of the chocolate syrup and made his the same. Thanks for posting this recipe!


----------



## smoking b

Woodcutter said:


> Made 3 tonight with my grandchildren. 2 chocolates and a vanilla. These are really good! My wife Woodburner said "this is what we will use for strawberry shortcake". My grandson saw the picture of the chocolate syrup and made his the same. Thanks for posting this recipe!


Cool! Glad you guys enjoyed them


----------



## handymanstan

My granddaughter is here with me today and she asked me if we can have some cake today and I remembered this post.  Thank you Smoking B this is a fast and easy way to make a 5 year old happy on a cold snowy day.

Stan


----------



## mrh

Another easy way is a 3-2-1 mug cake.  Got it off My Fitness Pal web site where I log food for dieting.  Low calorie  ( around 65 depending on cake mixes   0 and easy too.

Mix a box of Angel Food cake and a box of any other cake mix you want in a container.  I have been using a sugar free chocolate and adding just a bit more chocolate to it Like Hershys for baking. 

Any way all you have to do is add 3 tablespoons of the mix to a mug and 2 tablespoons of water mix and put in microwave for 1 minute on high.  Why it is called 3-2-1 

Very quick, probably not quite as tasty as the homemade version. But the kids could even make it!

Mark


----------



## smoking b

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> My granddaughter is here with me today and she asked me if we can have some cake today and I remembered this post.  Thank you Smoking B this is a fast and easy way to make a 5 year old happy on a cold snowy day.
> 
> Stan


You're quite welcome Stan  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm glad you guys are still enjoying them


----------



## tonyabeachlover

Wow I am SO making this tonight! Thank you again Smoking B! :)


----------



## daveomak

WELL !!!!!!!  I don't know how I missed this one....... Got it now.....   Jeremy.....  you know I'm slow.....  but now we both know, just how slow I am.....    

Dave


----------



## smoking b

TonyaBeachlover said:


> Wow I am SO making this tonight! Thank you again Smoking B! :)


You're welcome Tonya  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'll bet you make more of them once you try one


----------



## smoking b

DaveOmak said:


> WELL !!!!!!! I don't know how I missed this one....... Got it now..... Jeremy..... you know I'm slow..... but now we both know, just how slow I am.....
> 
> Dave


Ha! That's ok Dave - I put this up back when you said in my German cake thread that you didn't have time to learn to bake. I figured this would be something good that you could easily make - glad you came across it


----------



## nozzleman

Uh Oh this is so easy and good it could spell trouble if you know what I mean.  Thanks for sharing, um I think.


----------



## woodcutter

I'm thinking of trying this mix in a cast iron skillet in the oven just to see how the flax seasoning holds up. We used the vanilla version of this for strawberry short cake last year. It was great!


----------



## smoking b

nozzleman said:


> Uh Oh this is so easy and good it could spell trouble if you know what I mean.  Thanks for sharing, um I think.


Lol they do have a habit of getting themselves made quite often once you try them  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Woodcutter said:


> I'm thinking of trying this mix in a cast iron skillet in the oven just to see how the flax seasoning holds up. We used the vanilla version of this for strawberry short cake last year. It was great!


Are you gonna use a small skillet or are you gonna mix up a bigger batch?

Yup these things can be used in all sorts of ways & they always seem to be quite good no matter what you do with them


----------



## woodcutter

> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of trying this mix in a cast iron skillet in the oven just to see how the flax seasoning holds up. We used the vanilla version of this for strawberry short cake last year. It was great!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna use a small skillet or are you gonna mix up a bigger batch?
> 
> Yup these things can be used in all sorts of ways & they always seem to be quite good no matter what you do with them
Click to expand...

I was thinking of a 10 1/2 skillet and a bigger batch.


----------



## smoking b

Woodcutter said:


> I was thinking of a 10 1/2 skillet and a bigger batch.


That should be a good test & nice cake both


----------



## tonyabeachlover

I have made 3 of these Smoking B. They are a wonderful little cake!


----------



## smoking b

TonyaBeachlover said:


> I have made 3 of these Smoking B. They are a wonderful little cake!


Thanks Tonya  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   They are a regular item for me


----------

